# MISSOURI: Doctrinal Concerns of Southwest Baptist University Alumni



## chatwithstumac (Apr 23, 2019)

This letter stems from an ongoing issue at SBU regarding the expulsion of Dr. Bass. Dr. Bass brought forth some of these allegations and was fired for it. It was covered in The Pathway and SBC Voices. The reason I am reposting: I know some of the alumni who signed off on the article below and I trust their judgment.

*Doctrinal Concerns of Southwest Baptist University Alumni*

Having observed the recent controversies at our alma mater, Southwest Baptist University (SBU), a number of like-minded alumni have corresponded and determined it would be beneficial to provide alumni testimony and express our concerns regarding SBU.

All of us had amicable relationships with our professors. Some of our professors welcomed us into their homes and treated us with genuine kindness and respect. These positive experiences notwithstanding, we are compelled by recent events to bring to light doctrinal concerns related to some of the Redford faculty and their teaching.

Read more: https://sbcvoices.com/doctrinal-concerns-of-southwest-baptist-university-alumni/


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 25, 2019)

Very sad. Dr. Bass really helped me to become interested in church history.


----------



## Silas22 (Apr 26, 2019)

Wow, this is very similar to the education I recieved at a small SBC college in AR. Ironically, Dr. Reeves taught there before going to SBU. 

Based on my experience, the SBC lost a generation of men attending seminary during the conservative resurgence. Many went left, or at the very least moderate, due to the heavy handed actions of conservatives (which I felt was needed).


----------

